# Getting down my PH



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

My PH out of the tap is a little high, around 7.5. In my planted 75 gal tank the ph remains the same, and won't go down. I don't have any piranhas in the tank, yet. Does anyone have any tips on how to get the PH down?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

There are products that reduce P.h that you can buy at your lfs. As well certain driftwood can have that effect when placed in the tank and let sit for prolonged periods of time. I also know that Peat when placed in your canister filters can also have this effect. Even though not as effective as Water conditioners in reducing levels effectively. I know myself my P.h sits around your level if not higher and I just leave it instead of subjecting my P's to a roller coaster of water ph level. So if you are going to lower your P.H be prepared to keep it there. Jungle labs has a good product that's called perfect Ph. If you are looking to mimic natural habitat then get the 6.5 tablet, they are just like alka-seltzer tablets and you add a tablet per 10 gallons if I remember correctly. As in the wild P's live in a 6.0 to 6.4 p.h level this might be the best solution for you and the easiest to regulate.

By the way WELCOME to P-FURY the best and most knowledge filled website on planet earth. You can find all you need to know and if by some small chance you can't just make a thread and it will be answered almost instantly. Hope to see you around.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

RnR gave you great info. With your pH, balance is key. You really want to keep your pH from fluctuating up and down.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome Greatwh1te,
I agree with everything RR posted, especially the part about leaving it (PH) there. My red belly breed in 7.4 PH, so it can't be all that bad. Other options for dropping PH are: adler cones, almond leaves, oak leaves, and bogwood. All of those will release tannins into your water, and give it a tea colored appearance. 
So should you drop your PH? I wouldn't. If I was attempting to breed the fish, and my current PH wasn't working/I knew the fish were mature enough/and they were properly conditioned. THEN I would consider a PH change. If I were maintaining the fish or growing them out, I wouldn't change the PH.
Another thing to consider is the collection area of your fish. Are they from blackwater/whitewater/or clearwater rivers? This link might help: http://rainforests.mongabay.com/0602.htm
The bottom line is, that it's your choice. Hopefully these tips will help you make a decision!

Rich


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

7.5 will be fine - just make sure it doesn't fluctuate!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

You could also lower it with CO2, and that would be beneficial for the plants too.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You've already gotten excellent answers, so I'll just say:

Welcome to P-Fury!


----------



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe you have hard water? Try some water softener, brings my ph to exactly 6.8


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> You could also lower it with CO2, and that would be beneficial for the plants too.


CO2 is the only way a pH should be lowered.

Using chemicals leaves too much room for error for a casual hobbyist. Using a CO2 system and a solenoid valve attached to a control will allow you to bring down the pH at a very slow rate.

If you are using additives...take the sensitive fish out, put them in a bucket with tank water. Next, add the pH chemical, wait about 15 mins, then begin a drip into the bucket if there is a .3-1.0 change (remember, going from 7.1 to 7.0 means your water just got 10x more acidic).

At the end of the day, if you are focused on the plants, you can create a cheap DIY CO2 system that will cause fluctuations but wont be overly harmful because plants don't react to the change the same way fish do.


----------

